# Colorpoint Short hair in Las Vegas



## Leedlebeatle (Oct 8, 2012)

Due to circumstances that I would rather not discuss I need to re home Violet. I'm quite upset about this, but it has to be done, so I wanted to check on this site first. I know everyone on this site loves cats and I want to find her the best home possible and I don't want to go to craigslist if I don't have to. Is there anyone in Las Vegas, NV that can take her, or knows someone who wants a new cat that will take good care of her? She is very sweet and very beautiful. She is very calm, but she and my first cat don't always get along. They don't fight, but they hiss a little, but Minka is a jealous little girl, haha. She doesn't seem to mind my sister's cat, so I think she will do fine with in a home with multiple cats. I feel I should add that she poops on the floor if the litter boxes are full, but that is the only time she will have any sort of bathroom accidents. She doesn't mind wearing collars, so if you want to put a collar and tag on her she will allow it. She does want to go outside sometimes, but she is unspayed, so we never let her out.
She is just sweet as can be and I hate to have to re home her.  She doesn't have to be picked up immediately, actually the earliest we will be available for someone to pick her up is June 4th. Thank you to anyone that looked at this and to anyone that can help. If this is in the wrong place I'm sorry.








































There are pictures for those of you who haven't seem her. Thank you and have a good day/night.


----------



## Leedlebeatle (Oct 8, 2012)

We found her a very good home


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

She's lovely, I am glad you found her a nice home...

FRan


----------



## Leedlebeatle (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am glad she is in a good home. Sorry it did not work for you, I know you cared for her a lot.


----------

